# [50k Budget] Hackintosh CustomMac Build



## iPlay (Sep 4, 2016)

1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run?
*Ans*: For developing iOS Application + some other development use. Will be using Xcode a lot, and sometimes PS for UI editing,etc.

2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
*Ans*: 50k *MAX* Strictly 

3. Planning to overclock?
*Ans*: Maybe. Consider NO if price is gonna conflict in this.

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
*Ans*: OS X, Windows 10 (Dual Boot)

5. How much hard drive space is needed?
*Ans*: Need 250gb SSD. Already Have 1tb+4tb HDD. Can skip SDD and use HDD for time being.

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
*Ans*: Yes. 24", will use that for time being then after few months mostly i'll buy 32" monitor.

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
*Ans*: PSU. Already have 650v, will use that.

8. When are you planning to buy the system?
*Ans*: As soon as possible.

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
*Ans*: Yes. I even have experience in building Hackintosh. Had made by Samsung laptop hackintosh.

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
*Ans*: Thane. Will be buying from Lamington Road. If online is cheap then will buy it online.

11. Anything else which you would like to say?
*Ans*: For now skip graphics. I'll get that later on when required. I just need OS X for development purpose.
For RAM i'm planning to buy it from amazon.com 16gb which cost ~6k (inc shipping + custom).

This is what I have in mind:

Gigabyte GA-Z170X-Gaming 5 		17,550
Core i5-6600K	                                18,674
Corsair H60 (Water)	                          5,359
Crucial Ballistix Sport LT (16GB)               6,000
Samsung 850 EVO 250GB 	                  6,899 (Can be skipped)


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 4, 2016)

Budget -53.3K

Intel Core i5 6600k -18000,
Gigabyte Z170-D3H -11500,
Corsair Vengeance LPX 16GB(8GBx2) 2400Mhz -5000,
LG 24MP88HM 24" LED IPS -14500,
Corsair SPEC-01 -3500,
Logitech MK200 -800.
Total -53,300.

Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## iPlay (Sep 4, 2016)

bssunilreddy said:


> Budget -53.3K
> 
> Intel Core i5 6600k -18000,
> Gigabyte Z170-D3H -11500,
> ...



From where I'll get Corsair Vengeance LPX 16GB(8GBx2) 2400Mhz in *5k*? 
Also monitor is not required. Will look for better Motherboard instead.
i5-6600K is finalized as of now.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 4, 2016)

iPlay said:


> From where I'll get Corsair Vengeance LPX 16GB(8GBx2) 2400Mhz in *5k*?
> Also monitor is not required. Will look for better Motherboard instead.
> i5-6600K is finalized as of now.


Budget -53.8K

Intel Core i5 6600k -18000,
Gigabyte Z170X-Gaming 3-14500,
Corsair Vengeance LPX 16GB(8GBx2) 2400Mhz -5000,
Cooler Master Hyper 212X -3000,
Dell S2216H 22" LED IPS -9000,
Corsair SPEC-01 -3500,
Logitech MK200 -800.
Total -53,800.

I bought Corsair Vengeance LPX 16GB 2400Mhz kit for 5k in CTC, Secunderabad on June,12th.

Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## iPlay (Sep 4, 2016)

bssunilreddy said:


> Budget -53.8K
> 
> Intel Core i5 6600k -18000,
> Gigabyte Z170X-Gaming 3-14500,
> ...



Thanks. Looks nice.
This what I'm planning after looking at the config you recommended

Intel Core i5 6600k -18000,
Gigabyte Z170X-*Gaming 5* -17500,
Corsair Vengeance LPX 16GB(8GBx2) 2400Mhz -5000,
*Corsair H60 (Water)* -5359,
Corsair SPEC-01 -3500,
*Total: 49,359
*
Logtech k330 keyboard + Mouse m215 (Already own)
BENQ G2420HD (Already own)
Circle RawPower 500  (Already own) - Please recommend any other PSU also. Will consider buying new if fits in budget.


----------



## nac (Sep 4, 2016)

What kinda performance you think you would get from OCed i5 6600k vs i7 6700 (non k)?


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 4, 2016)

not enough to even notice, unless your primary task is virtualization


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 4, 2016)

Budget -51K

Intel Core i5 6600k -18000,
Gigabyte Z170X-Gaming 3-14500,
Corsair Vengeance LPX 16GB(8GBx2) 2400Mhz -5000,
Corsair H60 Hydro Cooler -5000,
 Seasonic S12II 520w -5000,
Corsair SPEC-01 -3500.
Total -51,000.

Gigabyte Z170X-Gaming 3 is more then enough. No need for Gaming 5.

Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## iPlay (Sep 4, 2016)

nac said:


> What kinda performance you think you would get from OCed i5 6600k vs i7 6700 (non k)?



Coz of the price difference, i'm going for i5 6600K.

- - - Updated - - -



Nerevarine said:


> not enough to even notice, unless your primary task is virtualization



Sorry, didn't get you ?

I don't want to run OS X on VM. Will be making Hackintosh so have to be very careful while choosing the config.

- - - Updated - - -



bssunilreddy said:


> Budget -51K
> 
> Intel Core i5 6600k -18000,
> Gigabyte Z170X-Gaming 3-14500,
> ...



Any major diff. between them ?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 4, 2016)

iPlay said:


> Coz of the price difference, i'm going for i5 6600K.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


Somebody in OLX from Bangalore was selling his Gaming 3 Mobo because it was not compatible for making a Hackitosh, So he went with Asus Z170-Pro Gaming @ 14.5k instead after selling the Gaming 3 later.

Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## iPlay (Sep 4, 2016)

bssunilreddy said:


> Somebody in OLX from Bangalore was selling his Gaming 3 Mobo because it was not compatible for making a Hackitosh, So he went with Asus Z170-Pro Gaming @ 14.5k instead after selling the Gaming 3 later.
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk



Don't know about Gaming 3 Mobo but Gaming 5 is recommended for Hackintosh. Building a CustoMac: Buyer's Guide August 2016 | tonymacx86.co


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 4, 2016)

iPlay said:


> Don't know about Gaming 3 Mobo but Gaming 5 is recommended for Hackintosh. Building a CustoMac: Buyer's Guide August 2016 | tonymacx86.co


Gigabyte Z170X-Gaming 3 is also given in the list of builds for Hackintosh. So don't worry.

Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 4, 2016)

You do not need a K series processor, the performance benefit will be negligible if your primary task is booting OS X or Windows instead of virtualizing it..


----------



## bilzarian (Sep 4, 2016)

Unless you are planning to do ample of multi tasking or running virtual machines, i5 is pretty good to go!
But i7 has some advantages too as it has more threads and also the cache is bigger in i7.


----------



## iPlay (Sep 5, 2016)

Nerevarine said:


> You do not need a K series processor, the performance benefit will be negligible if your primary task is booting OS X or Windows instead of virtualizing it..



But there is a price diff. of 4.5k to 5k between them which I cannot afford. Have a tight budget of upto 50k.


----------



## nac (Sep 5, 2016)

iPlay said:


> Coz of the price difference, i'm going for i5 6600K.





iPlay said:


> But there is a price diff. of 4.5k to 5k between them which I cannot afford. Have a tight budget of upto 50k.


In fact, i7 6700 bundle will be cheaper than i5 6600k. 5k you think you can save by going for i5 6600k will be spent (and some more) on things like after market cooler, Z series board, better/higher rated PSU which you don't need to go if you opt for i7 6700.
i7 + b150 = 31k
i5 6600k + water cooler you picked + z 170 = ~ 40k
Which one you find cheaper now?
IMO, i7 is not just cheaper, it's in fact better.


----------



## iPlay (Sep 5, 2016)

nac said:


> In fact, i7 6700 bundle will be cheaper than i5 6600k. 5k you think you can save by going for i5 6600k will be spent (and some more) on things like after market cooler, Z series board, better/higher rated PSU which you don't need to go if you opt for i7 6700.
> i7 + b150 = 31k
> i5 6600k + water cooler you picked + z 170 = ~ 40k
> Which one you find cheaper now?
> IMO, i7 is not just cheaper, it's in fact better.



Yeah. Makes sense. But stock cooler will be enough ?
And I think B150 mobo is not recommended for Hackintosh. So please recommend a mobo which is compatible.


----------



## nac (Sep 5, 2016)

iPlay said:


> Yeah. Makes sense. But stock cooler will be enough ?
> And I think B150 mobo is not recommended for Hackintosh. So please recommend a mobo which is compatible.


Yeah, for your intended use stock cooler is fine and good.
If not B150, go for H170.


----------



## NathanaelTillman (Sep 7, 2016)

This what I'm arranging in the wake of taking a gander at the config you suggested.


----------



## iPlay (Sep 16, 2016)

Bought this config.
Intel Core i7 6700
ASUS Z170 PRO GAMING
Corsair Vengeance 16GB(1x16GB) 2400Mhz
Corsair 550W PSU
Corsair SPEC-01

Hackintosh is now ready ​


----------



## ssb1551 (Sep 16, 2016)

Congrats!! Please share some pics


----------



## iPlay (Sep 19, 2016)

Sorry for poor quality pic.

*i65.tinypic.com/slkx3a.jpg
*i68.tinypic.com/en7gy.jpg
*i68.tinypic.com/293yo75.jpg
*i68.tinypic.com/15d8go4.jpg
*i64.tinypic.com/2cosohu.png


----------



## ssb1551 (Sep 20, 2016)

The red LEDs look good!!! How much and from where dija buy the i7 6700 for?


----------



## iPlay (Sep 20, 2016)

ssb1551 said:


> The red LEDs look good!!! How much and from where dija buy the i7 6700 for?



23k from Variety Infotech, Thane.


----------



## ssb1551 (Sep 20, 2016)

good deal


----------

